# Poll: Who was James Hoban?



## Blake Bowden (Nov 30, 2010)

Who was James Hoban?

Notice: Answer(s) will be posted soon...


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 30, 2010)

I just read about him recently, in one of Bro. Hodapp's books.


----------



## JTM (Nov 30, 2010)

there should be a "i don't know" option.  lol.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2010)

Answer is:

A. The founder of Federal Lodge #1, and also the architect of the White House and the U.S. Capitol.

More info:
http://www.federallodge.net/History/Hoban.aspx


----------

